# 1st with Backer Plate



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Corian pendant. Stuff cuts like butter with a Woodchuck. I just wish wood was that easy. Polishes like glass to. Did not turn the beads, haven't learned how to turn those yet but I am working on it. Questions, comments, or concerns welcome:biggrin:


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking good.  Finish looks perfect.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

Awww...your no longer a pendant virgin!  Good job


----------



## tbfoto (Jan 13, 2010)

Where did you get your Corian? Pendant looks great! What is the size of it?

Tom


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Finished size is 3/8" x 1 3/4". Started with 1/2" x 2" x 2" Corian sample. Got the Corian from Alice!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> Awww...your no longer a pendant virgin!  Good job



Lol not first pendant just first with backer plate. I was using Hans method with worked great but I love new tools so had to go that route.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

dustmaker said:


> Looking good.  Finish looks perfect.





glycerine said:


> Looks great!




Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 13, 2010)

That looks really nice Rob . You did a good job on this one .


----------



## tbfoto (Jan 13, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Got the Corian from Alice!


 
Is she someone here on this site?

Tom


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 13, 2010)

That is beautiful nice! Alice has some very nice Corian! I recomend a purchase too everyone here!

Now tell me about your woodchuck tool?? I love turning corian but I can't say it turns like butter. Want to send me in the direction of your woodchuck? Thanks!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

tbfoto said:


> Is she someone here on this site?
> 
> Tom



Sorry here is her ad:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53068

I believe she has more and it is a full, full box!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> That is beautiful nice! Alice has some very nice Corian! I recomend a purchase too everyone here!
> 
> Now tell me about your woodchuck tool?? I love turning corian but I can't say it turns like butter. Want to send me in the direction of your woodchuck? Thanks!



Karin check with bitshird. I have the square one but will be getting the round one soon.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55658


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> That looks really nice Rob . You did a good job on this one .



Thanks - we are experimenting with different embellishments to the pendants right now.


----------



## HawksFeather (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks really good.  I have turned a few from wood, but haven't crossed over to "the other side" yet.  : )

Jerry


----------



## moyehow (Jan 15, 2010)

very nice.  It would look good with or without the beads.


----------



## markgum (Jan 15, 2010)

excellant job and nice touch with the beads.


----------

